# November Photo Contest - Misery Loves Company



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

As the winner of the October contest, Capt Chris Martin has chosen the topic *"Misery Loves Company"* for November, i.e. photos of bloopers or blunders.

Examples in Chris' own words: Boat stuck, baseball hit car window, hog covered in mud, deer with grass stuck in horns, bad back lash on reel, leak in waders, broken fishing rod from too big of fish, bad storm clouds, etc."

I can't wait to see some of the photos this contest reveals. Should be a lot of fun. 

*Here are the rules.*

1.) The photo *must be your's* or your family's
2.)* Submit one photo per person.*
3.) *Submit the photo to this thread.*
4.) Keep the photo *less than 640 pixels wide* so that we dont have to scroll.

If you have some honorable mentions or if you want everyone's opinion on some photos before you submit, fire up a separate thread and share the out takes and potential entries with us there.

*Photo submissions will end on Thursday, November 30th, 2006 at 7pm.* After that time, we will take a week to vote for a favorite. The winner can help choose the next month's theme.

Entries will also be posted to the November Webshots Album


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

*Always Keep the First One*

I guess I'll start it out. Me with a teeny little kitty cat.


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

Activescrape.......That looks exacly like "A baseball hitting a window"


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

activescrape said:


> I guess I'll start it out. Me with a teeny little kitty cat.


Yep, this is gonna be a good one.


----------



## GoingCoastal (May 24, 2004)

Nov Last year. The mosquitoes were decoying pretty good that day.
Had to take the gun away from my uncle to stop him from shootin at em.

Dave


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

GoingCoastal said:


> Nov Last year. The mosquitoes were decoying pretty good that day.
> Had to take the gun away from my uncle to stop him from shootin at em.
> 
> Dave


 He looks very happy!!!!!!DOH


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

It never has occurred to me to take a picture of a backlash. LOL! But I've sure had my opportunities. Problem with that is that now I use the Shimano Curado Super Free and Calcuttas and never back lash any more ....Aheemmmm! Well anyway this sounds like a lot of fun. Knowing me I'm sure I'll good SOMETHING up soon. LOL!


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2006)

Got a brand spankin new F150 for Christmas last year went up to a buddys ranch a couple days after I got it and got STUCK. We tried digging it out for a few hours untill my buddy realized "oh yea i think we have a tow strap up at the house" hooked it up to my buds Z71 and pulled right out. My parents werent to happy (shoulda washed it before I went home)

WHOOPS:


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

Rooster. said:


> Got a brand spankin new F150 for Christmas last year went up to a buddys ranch a couple days after I got it and got STUCK. We tried digging it out for a few hours untill my buddy realized "oh yea i think we have a tow strap up at the house" hooked it up to my buds Z71 and pulled right out. My parents werent to happy (shoulda washed it before I went home)
> 
> WHOOPS:


 I just want to clarify one thing...That is a CHEVROLET pulling you out right?


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

*Consider this one*

THis is a pic of my manificent son RYAN, AKA BUBBA crying...With his little cute animal ..I love it


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Puleeeeze*

*Grandpa....puleeeeze get back into the pool with me!*


----------



## baylvr (Jun 28, 2004)

My son Jon had a pretty bad motorcycle accident back in May of this year. He was unable to walk or use crutches due to one hand being broken and the other wrist sprained. One knee had the ACL and lateral tendon torn, the other was just torn to the bone and sprained.

His best friend Paul {a football team member, fishin & huntin bud, aweseome friend} came over EVERY day to help me with Jon! He'd help him get in and out of bed... bathroom... you name it... nothing was too much to ask! It just so happened that Jon was moving into a house the very weekend he had the accident... Paul and another friend Anthony moved his entire house with two truck w/flat bed trailers! The picture I'm posting is of Paul and another football team mate Colby loading Jon into Paul's truck. They came by and literally picked Jon up... put him into the truck... took him down to the boat ramp... put a life jacket on him and loaded him in the boat... launched the boat... and took him fishing to get him out of the house!

God Blesses us with so few true friends... Jon is truly blessed!!


----------



## baylvr (Jun 28, 2004)

This one's just for fun ... this is Jon's friend Paul helping him get to bed! Jon is SO embarrased!! We had to carry him around for several days!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

that's what i call true friends.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

*My Misery*

I'm a pretty happy guy. Hardly ever what you'd call "miserable" But in this pic I am feelin' mighty low...'bout like a snake's butt in a wagonwheel rut. I can't think of any pics I might already have or any that I might take or have taken in the near future too compare in terms of abject misery and loathing.

That's a bottle of Crown Royal Special Reserve in my left hand and it was bone-dry not long after this was taken by my bro-in-law to capture for all time my extreme suffering.

It was June of 2000. this was the last full day of our very first Canadian fly-out fishing expeditions in the wilds of Northern Ontario Province, Canada. I was pouting because I didn't want to leave...EVER. But I knew all too well that in 24 hours we'd be loaded up and headed back home. At that time I didn't know that this would not be my last time to come here. I thought that this was to be a one-time trip and I was in a really dark frump.

My dear bro-in-law and the rest of the guys were givin' me the bidness over my melencholy so I just grabed my bottle and went down to the boat dock to suffer in silence and solitude. He called my name and when I looked up he took this pic.

I know I don't look very happy in it but believe me when I tell you that it doesn't even begin to show the depth of my regret to be leaving one of God's most beautiful places on earth.

If someone would have pointed a gun at me and said they were going to shoot me I'd have said..."Go ahead, do me a favor."


----------



## MarcusT (May 25, 2005)

Wife and friend seasick on a calm day!


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Marcus, that's a good pic but the one time in my life I was seasick my facial expression never looked anything like the happy faces in your pic. Maybe they are just toughing it out for the camera!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

*Broke Down*

I'm sure everyone can spot what went wrong here. I posted the details in this thread in the Hunting Forum.

Link to the full-sized picture. I only broke out my point-and-shot for this one, perhaps because I was not excited enough about the situation to see the photo op it represented.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Backlasher and I had a long dry spell. You know, the kind when you can't BUY a bite?? We were skunked on trip after trip. Then one day we had fished at Christmas bay (skunked again). We had loaded up our kayaks for the ride home, and decided to just pitch a few lures from the bank into the boat cut by Ernie's Too bait camp.

Lo, and behold if Backlasher didn't catch one lone and lonely fish. He was about to pitch it back into the water, but I stopped him. "No way," I said. "You caught that fish fair and square, and I'm gonna take your picture with your fish before you throw it back. The long dry spell is broken at last! Now stick it WAY out front so it'll look really BIG!" :wink:


----------



## hooter (Aug 12, 2005)

keep your eye on the ball....


----------



## hightower (Sep 18, 2006)

This is what i like to call the "Buckwheat Face".
Makes me laugh every time.


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

Broken down offshore - me taking it for the team as the human throttle cable


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Another "Broke-but-made-it-back" boat theme photo. LOL

To make a long story short, on a black-fin tuna trip to Tequila with Farmer Jim, Walkin' Jack, Dr. Gun and myself, our buddy boat's engine (a 24' Grady White) broke down and had to be towed-in from Tequila. Trip back to Freeport took over 12 hours. Photo is self explanatory.


----------



## Belinda (Jun 10, 2005)

Dorado-Mahi said:


> Photo is self explanatory.


WOW! That is a great shot!


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Heh, heh, heh...I thought that pic looked familiar. Boy that WAS a long ride back! The darn towrope kept breaking and the good ole gundoctor made knot tieing experst out of all of us by the time we got in.

The shot may be self explanitory but it does NOT tell the tale of how a twelve hour boat ride at 5 kts after fishing hard all night feels. Can y'all say "tired puppies" That was us! Btw. Farmer Jim never so much as batted an eye. He looked pretty tired but I never heard one comment of complaint of anything. That's one tough guy!


----------



## Belinda (Jun 10, 2005)

That should be on a post card! I can see it now...."Having a lovely time. Wish you were here!!" LOL


----------



## dixie lee (Apr 14, 2006)

*november*

me on my g-pa genes boat!!!!


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Misery Loves Company-One Tired Lab*

My dogs name is Crash, she got this name because she has a wonderful heart and never gives up.

Capt. Chris Martin


----------



## dixie lee (Apr 14, 2006)

dixie lee said:


> me on my g-pa genes boat!!!!


okay i should have not posted that one i think this would be better:
this was last novemebr when my friends mom ordered a new huge wide screen tv neddless to say we destroyed the house with all the packing peanuts and then had a little fun burrying eachother in it *teehee*

lotz of fun-dixie:slimer:


----------



## Flippy (Aug 3, 2006)

*Worm?*

Mom check out the worm I caught! At least I think it is a worm... My wife still cringes from this picture.


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Aussie Dog....Irish Wiskey....Texas Hangover









chief


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

chiefcharlie said:


> Aussie Dog....Irish Wiskey....Texas Hangover
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There, ladies and gentlemen, is our projected winner! LMAO!


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Great pictures so far! Capt Chris...your dog is so photogenic, she can communicate volumes with just one look...and chiefcharlie, looks like ya got a lush there.

but alot of these pics arent what I would call "misery"  If they're smilin'....they arent miserable enough


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

rough day at sea!! look at the size of those waves!


----------



## GoingCoastal (May 24, 2004)

chiefcharlie said:


> Aussie Dog....Irish Wiskey....Texas Hangover
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Poor Reggie. 
I got more and more respect for ya Chief. I cant even get my cats to try a wine cooler

Dave


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Here's my November entry.

Too many early mornings/slow days............when are we gonna go back to work and rest?


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

jlatigo said:


> rough day at sea!! look at the size of those waves!


Now that is misery. And it looks like one is down in the bow also.

Of course this cannot be used as an entry.. Just thought I would help out. LOL


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

Of course this cannot be used as an entry.. Just thought I would help out. LOL[/QUOTE] 
thats what it looked like the first three times he blew chunks......by the time we got the camera the tap was running low! i think what you see was breakfast from the day before!


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

*Just Another Day at the Lake*

Well, I'll throw one last pic into the mix. Took this up on Lake Palestine the day after Thanksgiving with the family. The lake's down about 20' ... guess this guy decided to see if he could drive out to his trot lines. 

The photo contest for November is now closed. I'll get a voting thread up within an hour.
.
.


----------

